# Come si fa?



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

Sicuramete si sarà già detto, qua dentro, ma non ho voglia di andare a vedere.
Come si fanno le pratiche di separazione? C'è proprio bisogno di ingrassare un avvocato anche quando la cosa è consensuale in tutto e per tutto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2010)

Sì.
E' necessario un avvocato perché gli accordi devono essere presentati in una forma che richiede un professionista (a quanto mi risulta).
Consiglio di chiedere prima all'avvocato quanto chiede.


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sicuramete si sarà già detto, qua dentro, ma non ho voglia di andare a vedere.
> Come si fanno le pratiche di separazione? C'è proprio bisogno di ingrassare un avvocato anche quando la cosa è consensuale in tutto e per tutto?


La soluzione più economica se è consensuale è trovarne uno solo per tutti e due...


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Thanks.
Speravo di non doverne foraggiare altri, visto che ne sto mantenendo tre, ultimamente.
Pazienza.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

Io sapevo che in certi tribunali era possibile la separazione senza avvocato. Prova a cercare nel web.


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

*Mika*

Avevi ragione:

http://punto-informatico.it/652_2/PI/News/separazione-legale-senza-avvocati.aspx


----------



## Iris (16 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La soluzione più economica se è consensuale è trovarne uno solo per tutti e due...


Te lo sconsiglio. 
Anche la più tenera delle mogli in fase di separazione diventa una tigre.
Prenditi un avvocato solo per te.

Un avvocato ti serve...in genere si hanno problemi con la gestione figli.


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Te lo sconsiglio.
> Anche la più tenera delle mogli in fase di separazione diventa una tigre.
> Prenditi un avvocato solo per te.
> 
> Un avvocato ti serve...in genere si hanno problemi con la gestione figli.


Tanto ho già l'intenzione di lasciarle tutto quello che posso, se ci riesco casa compresa, quindi....
Riguardo ai figli, il nostro ha 13 anni, e già sceglie di suo.


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Se tutti pensassero solo al benessere dei figli :unhappy: purtroppo i figli diventano armi improprie :incazzato:questo e' il lato piu' triste delle separazioni.


----------

